# Handbook of Corrosion Engineering



## ahmedeldeep (23 يونيو 2006)

Handbook of Corrosion Engineering 10.47 MB
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168/...Hill_1999_.rar


----------



## **قطـــــر** (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## الشخيبي (27 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد...*


----------



## ahmedeldeep (28 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا على ردكم الطيب 
اخ قطر 
اخ steel


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 يناير 2007)

ISBN: 0070765162
Title: Handbook of Corrosion Engineering
Author: Pierre R. Roberge
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 1999-09-30
Number Of Pages: 1072

Reduce the enormous economic and environmental impact of corrosion 
Emphasizing quantitative techniques, this guide provides you with: 
[*]*Theory essential for understanding aqueous, atmospheric, and high temperature corrosion processes [*]Corrosion resistance data for various materials [*]Management techniques for dealing with corrosion control, including life prediction and cost analysis, information systems, and knowledge re-use [*]Techniques for the detection, analysis, and prevention of corrosion damage, including protective coatings and cathodic protection

http://www.4shared.com/file/3340230/41bd7679/handbook_of_corrosion_engineering.html
or
http://rapidshare.de/files/33641909...neering__McGraw-Hill_1999__KINGDWARF.zip.html
or
http://rapidshare.de/files/20323168..._Corrosion_Engineering__McGraw-Hill_1999_.rar
or​


----------



## interawe (26 يناير 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## interawe (26 يناير 2007)

الفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف شكر


----------



## interawe (26 يناير 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 يناير 2007)

جزيت خيرااااااااااا


----------



## عيسى-1 (22 مارس 2007)

بارك الله بك واحبك الله ورسوله والمومنين


----------



## islamiccastel (22 مارس 2007)

جميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى احمد ومشكور اخى محب


----------



## م/محمدحماد (10 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير انا بدرس مادة التريبولوجى فى رابعة انتاج وهذا الكتاب مفيد جداَ بالنسبة الى


----------

